# 03 chevy silverado 1500 fisher no low beams



## Mcnite (Jan 6, 2014)

Looking for help with part numbers/ wiring. I bought a Fisher 7.6 straight blade set up from an 02 silverado 1500 and installed on an 03 silverado 1500. I was "told" wiring & module were the same but when I hook it up I can only get the high beams on both the plow list and the truck lights. Wen I remove the plow the truck high beams stay on and I blind people. I have module 26401 W26386 and harnesses 26360/w26387 and 26361/w26388.

Anybody know if these are what's causing the high beam problem and if so what part numbers I need?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fisherplows.com quick match.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

My plow came off an 01 and I put it on an 06 with the same wiring. I had to switch the wires in the plow harness at the truck lights.


----------



## Mcnite (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Dieselss.
Sierra, how did you find out what wires to switch/where to put them?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

You need plug in harnesses 26351 & 26352. Otherwise, you've got the switch the locations of the two wires at each plug which goes to the headlights on the plug in harnesses, and the locations of both wires at each female receptacle on the plug in harnesses, and the locations of the wires which corresponds with the headlight plug and the female receptacles need to be swapped accordingly in the ten pin plug at the isolation module end of each harness as well.

See pages 40 & 41 here:

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/22373.07_110108_for_Web.pdf

Your 26360 and 26361 harnesses need to be re-configured like the 26351 & 26352


----------



## Mcnite (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks cubic, the 26401 module is ok with the 26351/26352 harnesses?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Mcnite;1714801 said:


> Thanks cubic, the 26401 module is ok with the 26351/26352 harnesses?


Yes, 26401 yellow label module will work.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

The only wires I had to swap around were at the headlights. It caught my attention when I noticed that colors on the wires didn't match up on each side of the plug.


----------



## Mcnite (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok thanks again, a lot of variables to consider. Think I'm going to try correct harness I'm not so handy.


----------

